# Dear Papas



## nickel (Nov 12, 2011)

Foreigners watching things Greek must have noticed that the Greek premiership passed from a Papandreou to a Papademos. Those prone to interlinguistic comparisons but unfamiliar with the intricacies of Greek patronymics may have wondered why the Greeks use _papa_ so often in their names, where one would expect to see an affix like –_son_, e.g. Scarlett Johansson. Family names are often based on the name or the profession of the father or some other ancestor, not that of a descendant. However, a Google search would soon reveal that _papa_ as a prefix in Greek names stands for _papás_, the colloquial Greek word for “priest”. Thus, _Papandreou_ means there was a priest named Andrew in the family history, and _Papadopoulos_, the most common of Greek surnames, means “the priest’s son” (yes, –_poulos_ is a common Greek ending for “the son of”).

Apart from the fact that there have been three Papandreous in the prime minister’s office (grandfather, father and son), there are quite a few Papa-somethings of international renown, though Greeks cannot (and should not) lay claim to Haiti’s Papa Doc (the nickname for François Duvalier, Haiti’s dictator in the sixties). With so many Papadopouloses around, we could afford to have our own “Papa Dop”. This was the nickname given to George Papadopoulos, the leader of the military government that ruled Greece from 1967 to 1974. More recently, Cyprus’s fifth president was the late Tassos Papadopoulos. Film buffs must be familiar with Irene Papas of _Zorba the Greek_, _The Guns of Navarone_ and other worthy movies. Eurovision fans know that Greece’s only win to date was scored by Helena Paparizou in 2005. The composer known as Vangelis is a Greek whose surname is Papathanasiou. Alexandros Papadiamantis was an influential novelist and short-story writer, relatively unknown in the Anglo-Saxon world. The Pap test, which has saved and goes on saving the lives of many women around the world, was invented by and named after the Greek doctor George Papanicolaou.

You wouldn’t be surprised to know that the English _papa_ and the Greek _papás_ are not unconnected. In fact, it all started with babies being taught to call their fathers with the repetition of the syllable _pa_, in the same way that such words common to many languages were formed (e.g. _mama, dada, baba, nana_). The word is first recorded in the vocative (_πάππα φίλε_, dear papa) in Homer’s _Odyssey_. The nominative _πάππας_ (páppas) was then formed and was later simplified to _πάπας_ (pápas). _Πάππος_ (páppos) was a variant that meant “grandfather” (_παππούς_ in modern Greek). In Latin _papa_ was “father” in nursery language. The French brought the word to England, where the native word was _daddy_. _Papa_ was used in courtly speech and remained a continental affectation until the late 18th century.

Meanwhile, the Greek word _pápas_ was used by early Christians for “bishop”, and its Latin descendant _papa_ was applied from the 5th century onwards to the bishop of Rome, the pope. In English the word underwent the normal medieval phonetic changes to become _pope_, while the derivatives _papacy_ and _papal_ arrived later, and kept their _a_.

In modern Greek, _πάπας_ (pápas) is the word for “pope”, while _παπάς_ (papás) came to mean “priest”. One of the major Greek dictionaries argues that the word should be spelt with a double “p”, as in ancient Greek, and in fact the Greek surname Pappas (Παππάς) is often spelt in this way. However, the thousands of Greeks whose surname begins with _Papa_ would tend to disagree with such a change.


----------



## Earion (Nov 12, 2011)

Quite an enlightening piece. Greek-watchers all over the world will doubtless thank you, Nickel. Would you let me correct you on a small detail though? The early Christians used “páp(p)as” for the priest, not the bishop. The priest being nearer to the believers than the bishop, it was felt that he was the paramount parental figure to them. Exactly the same word in the Semitic languages, _abba _(= father), was used to address priests and monks throughout the Middle East. Eventually it gave Europeans the words _abbé_, _abbot_, _abbaye _and _abbey_.


----------



## SBE (Nov 12, 2011)

Και πότε εγκαταλείψαμε τους (δικούς μας) παπάδες και υιοθετήσαμε τους (μεσανατολίτες) μπαμπάδες;


Εντιτ: τώρα μόλις θυμήθηκα ότι στο σχολείο δυο συμμαθήτριές μου, αδερφές, φώναζαν τον πατέρα τους παπάκη. Όπως στα μυθιστορήματα του Ξενόπουλου.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry, Earion, that was just a step I skipped in my effort to get to the exalted position of the pope without too much detail.

*πάπας και πάππας*, ο, ΝΜΑ· 1. (στην αρχαία Εκκλησία) τιμητικός εκκλησιαστικός τίτλος τού ιερέα και από τον 3ο αιώνα τού επισκόπου, ιδίως τής Αλεξάνδρειας, τής Αντιόχειας και τών Ιεροσολύμων, αργότερα δε και μερικών επισκόπων τής Δύσης. (ΠαπΛεξ)


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2011)

SBE said:


> Και πότε εγκαταλείψαμε τους (δικούς μας) παπάδες και υιοθετήσαμε τους (μεσανατολίτες) μπαμπάδες;


Ελπίζω να μη θέλεις να ξέρουμε ποια χρονιά της τουρκοκρατίας. Γέλασα πάντως με την εγγραφή στο ελληνογαλλικό του Βυζάντιου (1835):

ΜΠΑΜΠΑΣ (ο). > Πάππας. […] papa || (έχει και υποκοριστικόν) μπαμπάκας. > Παππίον, παππίδιον, πατέριον. (mon) petit papa. | λέγω (φωνάζω) μπαμπά-μπαμπά. > Παππάζω.


----------



## sarant (Nov 13, 2011)

Εξαιρετικό κείμενο! Δεν είναι κοπλιμέντο, αλλά διαβάζοντάς το έλεγα ότι είναι από κάποια μεγάλη αγγλική εφημερίδα αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα ότι δεν μπορεί να το έγραψε ξένος γιατί ξέρει πολλά. Ο Κριαράς στο Μεσαιωνικό δεν έχει λ. μπαμπάς, αλλά αυτό δεν λέει και πολλά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2011)

:blush: :blush: :blush:

Ουπς! Κι εγώ τώρα πρόσεξα ότι είναι πρωτότυπο, του Νίκελ! Το διάβασα σαν να ήταν μια από τις εξαιρετικές επιλογές ξένων κειμένων που μας προσφέρει κάθε τόσο...


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ σας. Η έμπνευση ήρθε από τη σκέψη ότι πολλοί ξένοι θα απορούν με αυτό το Παπα- στα ελληνικά ονόματα. Πόσοι να ξέρουν, άλλωστε, τη σχέση που υπάρχει και στα αγγλικά ανάμεσα σε _papa_ και _pope_; Ταυτόχρονα, θεωρώ παράλειψη της επιχειρηματολογίας του ΛΝΕΓ και του ΕΛΝΕΓ υπέρ του _παππάς_ το ότι αγνοούνται όλα τα ονόματα από Παπα-.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2011)

Ένα ανάλογο μικροσκοπικό σημείωμα είχε το γερμανικό περιοδικό Stern εδώ:







*Παπα...* σημαίνει στα ελληνικά εκτός από τον πατέρα και τον ιερέα. Ως συνθετικό ενός επωνύμου σημαίνει ότι: τόσο ο τέως επικεφαλής της κυβέρνησης Γιώργος Παπανδρέου όσο και ο νέος πρωθυπουργός Λουκάς Παπαδήμος είχαν κάποιον ιερωμένο ανάμεσα στους προγόνους τους. Αντίθετα από ό,τι στους καθολικούς, στην ορθόδοξη εκκλησία η αγαμία ισχύει μόνο για τον ανώτερο κλήρο.


----------



## sarant (Nov 13, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ευχαριστώ σας. Η έμπνευση ήρθε από τη σκέψη ότι πολλοί ξένοι θα απορούν με αυτό το Παπα- στα ελληνικά ονόματα. Πόσοι να ξέρουν, άλλωστε, τη σχέση που υπάρχει και στα αγγλικά ανάμεσα σε _papa_ και _pope_; Ταυτόχρονα, θεωρώ παράλειψη της επιχειρηματολογίας του ΛΝΕΓ και του ΕΛΝΕΓ υπέρ του _παππάς_ το ότι αγνοούνται όλα τα ονόματα από Παπα-.



Όταν λες παράλειψη της επιχειρηματολογίας, εννοείς αδύνατο σημείο, έτσι; Πάντως σε παλιότερα κείμενα έβρισκες λίγους Παππατάδε, αλλά τώρα μόνο το Παππάς αντέχει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2011)

Κάκιστη διατύπωση εκ μέρους μου. Δεν είναι απλώς αδύνατο σημείο. Με ενόχλησε που δεν αναφέρουν (ΛΝΕΓ και ΕΛΝΕΓ) ότι δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε μόνο με μια ντουζίνα λέξεις αλλά και με του κόσμου τα επίθετα. Δεν είναι ζήτημα ενός _γαρίφαλου_ κι ενός _Γαρύφαλλου_ απλώς. Και, βέβαια, όπως πάντα, αυτή η ετσιθελική επιβολή της ορθογραφικής άποψης στη γραφή των λημμάτων. Μα ο _παππατρέχας_;;;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Με ενόχλησε που δεν αναφέρουν (ΛΝΕΓ και ΕΛΝΕΓ) ότι δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε μόνο με μια ντουζίνα λέξεις αλλά και με του κόσμου τα επίθετα.


Κττμά τα επώνυμα από Παπα- δεν μπορούν να αποτελέσουν επιχείρημα κατά τού _παππάς _(αφενός μεν επειδή το αντίστοιχο επώνυμο _είναι_ Παππάς, αφετέρου δε επειδή η ορθογράφηση των επωνύμων δεν συμβαδίζει με τη γενική ορθογραφία των αντίστοιχων λέξεων — συχνά _και_ σκοπίμως). Ας μείνουμε λοιπόν, λέω 'γώ, στο ότι είναι άστοχο να ακυρώσουμε μια κατεξοχήν εδραιωμένη απλογράφηση.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2012)

Η ιστορία του ονόματος θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι δείχνει και την ιστορία της λέξης. Δεν αμφισβήτησα ότι η λέξη γραφόταν _παππάς_, αλλά έχει απλογραφηθεί εδώ και μερικούς αιώνες, όπως φαίνεται και σε όλα τα ονόματα όπου το παπαδοπαίδι φτάνει να λέγεται Παπαδάκης κ.λπ. Αν τα επώνυμα ήταν Παππαδάκης, Παππαδόπουλος, Παππανδρέου, δεν θα ήταν επιχείρημα υπέρ τού _παππάς_;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2012)

Όχι (όπως δεν είναι λ.χ. ούτε το ωμέγα στα Βελώνης ή Παγώνης).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 6, 2012)

Μα δεν είναι απλώς μια αλλαγή σε επώνυμα. Δηλαδή 2 χιλιετίες με ορθογραφία _παπάς_, δεν είναι αρκετές;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2012)

Μα, αυτό ακριβώς λέω κι εγώ — ότι η όποια αναφορά στο ανθρωπωνυμικό πρόθημα Παπα- είναι επιχειρηματολογικώς άχρηστη. :)


----------



## pidyo (Mar 6, 2012)

Ως ανθρωπωνύμιο πάντως το Παπας (επίτηδες άτονο γιατί δεν είναι βέβαιος ο τονισμός) είναι πολλές τάξεις μεγέθους συχνότερο από το Παππας στις αρχαίες επιγραφές.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 12, 2013)

Μια που το 'φερε η κουβέντα, πώς τα λέμε τα Lallnamen (ma, pa, mama, μάμμα, papa, παπα, μαμα, μπαμπα και δεν συμμαζεύεται) στα ελληνικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2013)

ψελλίσματα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 13, 2013)

Μπεμπεδίστικα, μωρουδίστικα; Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω. Δεν ήξερα καν ότι υπήρχε λέξη γι' αυτό το πράγμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2013)

Το γερμανικό Lallnamen θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί κατά λέξη ως ψελλ(ισμ)ωνύμια... :) (lallen = ψελλίζω)


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει ελληνικός όρος, αλλά πόσο πιο πετυχημένος να είναι από τα _ψελλίσματα_;


----------



## bernardina (Feb 13, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Μια που το 'φερε η κουβέντα, πώς τα λέμε τα Lallnamen (ma, pa, mama, μάμμα, papa, παπα, μαμα, μπαμπα και δεν συμμαζεύεται) στα ελληνικά;





> ψελλίσματα;





> Μπεμπεδίστικα, μωρουδίστικα;



Γιατί όχι υποκοριστικά; 

Τόσο ο Ήλιος όσο και το λεξικό του Βυζάντιου αναφέρουν απλώς τη_ γλώσσα των νηπίων_. Παρεμπ, ο Βυζάντιος (έκδ. 1852) γράφει μεταξύ άλλων: Παππίας, ου, (ο) _*υποκορ.*_ του Πάππας, (κοιν) μπαμπάκας.

Και Παππεπίπαππος (ο, η) ο πάππος του πάππου ή του προπάππου, που θα πρέπει να είναι ίσως η λέξη με τα περισσότερα πι! Εφτά εν συνόλω! :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Γιατί όχι υποκοριστικά;


_Χαϊδευτικά_ σε άλλες περιπτώσεις. 
http://books.google.gr/books?id=oa4...gBA&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q=intimates&f=false


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 13, 2013)

Ψελλίσματα ξέρω κι εγώ ή, αν θέλετε μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια, "βρεφικά ψελλίσματα". Βλ. κι εδώ, σκέψη 66 της απόφασης.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 13, 2013)

nickel said:


> ΜΠΑΜΠΑΣ (ο). > Πάππας. […] papa || (έχει και υποκοριστικόν) μπαμπάκας. > Παππίον, παππίδιον, πατέριον. (mon) petit papa. | λέγω (φωνάζω) μπαμπά-μπαμπά. > Παππάζω.





bernardina said:


> Παρεμπ, ο Βυζάντιος (έκδ. 1852) γράφει μεταξύ άλλων: Παππίας, ου, (ο) _*υποκορ.*_ του Πάππας, (κοιν) μπαμπάκας.



Α, θα τα δείξω στην κόρη μου αυτά, να γυρνάω το μεσημέρι και να ακούω «ήρθε ο παππίας, γεια σου παππίδιον»!


----------



## bernardina (Feb 13, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Α, θα τα δείξω στην κόρη μου αυτά, να γυρνάω το μεσημέρι και να ακούω «ήρθε ο παππίας, γεια σου παππίδιον»!


Κι όταν τη ρωτάει η μανούλα της με έκπληξη και απορία, _τι λες, παιδί μου;!_ εκείνη να απαντά, παππάζω!


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Κι όταν τη ρωτάει η μανούλα της με έκπληξη και απορία, _τι λες, παιδί μου;!_ εκείνη να απαντά, παππάζω!



Τα παππ-άσματα πάντως είναι παπαρωμένα καπαρωμένα. Papa was a rolling stone (ο παππίας ήτο τρόχμαλος), και παρότι γέρος και στη θάλασσα, το είχε ακόμα.


----------



## pidyo (Feb 13, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το γερμανικό Lallnamen θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί κατά λέξη ως ψελλ(ισμ)ωνύμια... :) (lallen = ψελλίζω)



Το πρόβλημα με την απόδοση ψελλίσματα θα ήταν ότι Lallnamen δεν είναι μωρουδίστικα ψελλίσματα, αλλά οι «κανονικές» λέξεις που προέρχονται από τα μωρουδίστικα ψελλίσματα. Το πρόβλημα με τα ψελλισμωνύμια, είναι πως τα σύνθετα σε -ωνύμιο περιγράφουν ονόματα που _δίνονται στο_ πρώτο συνθετικό (οδωνύμια, τοπωνύμια, ανθρωπωνύμια, κλπ.) και όχι ονόματα που _προέρχονται από_ το πρώτο συνθετικό. Το πρόβλημα με τους όρους υποκοριστικά, χαϊδευτικά κλπ. είναι πως δεν δείχνουν την προέλευση των ονομάτων αυτών.

Στην ειδική βιβλιογραφία τα συναντώ συνήθως σκέτο Lallnamen, ανεξαρτήτως γλώσσας. Ίσως υπάρχει λόγος γι' αυτό τελικά.


----------

